

Why programmers don't want to start coding in DNA/RNA. - lettergram

I figured out why programmers don&#x27;t like thinking about coding in DNA&#x2F;RNA.<p>The beginning of the code sequence in DNA&#x2F;RNA starts at +1.
======
mooism2
Is this supposed to be a joke?

------
yohann305
man, I was expecting some good content with such an interesting topic.

I'm hurt.

